# Int aus MySQL-Tabelle lesen?



## Guest (6. Jun 2006)

Hallo,
mein Problem ist folgendes: Ich möchte mit MySQL 5.0 mittels

```
res=stmt.executeQuery("SELECT COUNT(*) FROM properties;");
```
 möchte ich die Anzahl der Zeilen in meiner Tabelle bestimmen. Das klappt auch, aber zur Weiterverwendung in meinem Java-Programm brauche ich einen Int-Wert.
Den versuche ich mittels 
	
	
	
	





```
int length=res.getInt("count(*)");
```
 zu bestimmen, aber dabei bekomme ich immer eine Exception. Wie kriege ich denn nun aus "res" einen int?

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Fretful (6. Jun 2006)

was für eine exception bzw. was steht drinnen in der Exception ?! 
haste eh res.next() gemacht, vor dem res.getInt() ?


----------



## Guest (6. Jun 2006)

Das res.next() hatte ich tatsächlich vergessen. Mal ne doofe Frage nebenbei, was macht das eigentlich?
Auf jeden Fall funktioniert es jetzt. Vielen Dank.


----------



## Leroy42 (6. Jun 2006)

Es stellt deinen DB-_Cursor_ auf die jeweils nächste Zeile deines ResultSets.

Bei "select count(*) from tabelle" gibts natürlich nur eine Zeile.


----------



## bronks (6. Jun 2006)

Da fehlt was:

```
res=stmt.executeQuery("SELECT COUNT(*) as anzahl FROM properties;");
```


```
int length=res.getInt("anzahl");
```

Mit res.first() bist Du im richtigen Satz.


----------



## ben_jero (27. Jun 2006)

*falscher Thread*


----------

